# Product design project-COR first response cooling



## dmc2007 (Jun 19, 2012)

So my friend found this idea for a new product (done as an engineering school design project) online and forwarded it to me:

http://daniellegerard.com/cor/

It's basically a device for cooling saline for therapeutic hypothermia.  Not being an ALS provider myself, nor having worked in a system with medics who use it, I'm not sure that I can aptly judge this, although certain things do stick out to me.

For those of you that have experience with induced hypothermia, what are your thoughts?  How is this different than what is presently used?


----------



## medicdan (Jun 20, 2012)

dmc2007 said:


> So my friend found this idea for a new product (done as an engineering school design project) online and forwarded it to me:
> 
> http://daniellegerard.com/cor/
> 
> ...



Interesting. I must not have a head for industrial engineering, but what's the difference between this, and throwing a few liter bags into a cooler with ice packs? How much of the cooling is lost in the line from the bag to the patient? How cost effective is this? Environmentally sustainable? 

Hospitals have some innovative (effective, and simpler) ways of doing the same thing, and I just don't see the point for prehospital care. 

On the other hand, some other technologies have been shown to be effective for prehospital cooling, and not much more invasive Mark Glencorse has been pushing this:
http://www.benechill.com/wp/rhinochill-trade/ems-use/


----------

